# Video Tutorial: Creating a Kontakt Instrument from Start to Finish + FREE KALIMBA KONTAKT LIBRARY



## Dave Hilowitz (Oct 20, 2018)

In this video, I show you the entire process of creating a Kontakt Sample Library in four steps:

1. Recording
2. Noise Reduction (using iZotope RX), Editing & Chopping (using Reaper)
3. Sample Layout
4. and finally: Music

As part of the video, I sample a Kalimba I found in a thrift store and turn it into a Kontakt Library, the link to which can be found in the description to the YouTube video.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 20, 2018)

Very informative, thanks for making this. The kalimba turned out great!


----------



## Anders Wall (Oct 20, 2018)

Hey, great work!
Fun to watch the whole process and to hear the final result!
Thanks!
/Anders


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 20, 2018)

Great that u did this video!
I wish that many people will be inspired by your video!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 23, 2018)

Absolutely love this video. It's absolutely helping me in finally creating my own VIs! Thank you.


----------



## rogp (Oct 23, 2018)

Excellent video.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 23, 2018)

Wonderful video and also for me the final step to move to Reaper for the editting! Thanks a lot for and the way you present everything in the video is very nice!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 23, 2018)

I've just been watching another of David's videos and done my first Kontakt script for a Low Cut Filter. Baby steps but it feels like a new world is about to open up.

I'm going to buy D Healey's Kontakt Scripting course because as great as it is following along stuff like this, I need to understand it in depth.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 23, 2018)

Going back to the original post, has Reaper got better functionality for preparing the samples for a Kontakt Instrument? Can I not use Cubase? Just wondering what the big deal about Reaper is (in this context - couldn't care less about people's favourite DAW for Composition etc).


----------



## ironbut (Oct 23, 2018)

I don't think there's any huge advantage to using Reaper for this. Tab to Transient started in Pro Tools and something like it is in every DAW I've used. 
Some DAW's might not have a "batch render/bounce" function but that's about the only thing I know that might slow down the process.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 23, 2018)

ironbut said:


> I don't think there's any huge advantage to using Reaper for this. Tab to Transient started in Pro Tools and something like it is in every DAW I've used.
> Some DAW's might not have a "batch render/bounce" function but that's about the only thing I know that might slow down the process.



I'm pretty sure Reaper has got a comprehensive way of naming all the Sample wav files on export and I've noticed quite a few people use Reaper for this task. Just wondering why Reaper is used etc


----------



## ironbut (Oct 23, 2018)

I think most DAW's feature custom naming during batch exports.
This kind of stuff is de rigueur for folks who create assets for game audio so it's a selling point for all those studios.
I was wondering about Logic (I'm a recent user) and I stumbled across this video. Not exactly the same workflow but it might give you some ideas.


----------



## ironbut (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks for the video Dave (I should probably acknowledged the OP before hi-jacking).
Good stuff!


----------

